# Nipping at people- Very disturbing



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Just had an experience with my 2 year old male GSD where he actually tried to nip a small child- I have seen this sort of behavior on a couple of other occasions and did not take it that seriously until now.
This is in total contrast to the female who can not get enough attention from people including small children.
any ideas what this is and how do I stop this in its tracks before I get sued.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Was the child moving? My girl is fine with small children, until they inevitably turn around and RUN. Why can't kids walk away, they always have to run from place to place. Anyway, with my girl it's just her prey drive, but I still have to keep her away from small children.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

once a dog had nipped at a child, i would never be comfortable. some dogs don't like kids. if it's your kids it's a big problem, if it's just other kids you can either not allow him around other kids or basket muzzle him.

jmho (i'm not a behavior expert...just a lifelong gsd owner).


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I just realized he did it to this 20 year old girl he had just met who was petting him and he seemed just fine then... 2 days ago.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If this is a sudden change of behavior, a vet visit is in order. I'd do that anyway to make sure there isn't a physical problem. 

Another thing to consider - does he exhibit this behavior when he is out alone or when he is out with the female?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you`ll have to pay close attention to the dogs body language, you`ll see it before it happens, and 3 things i have learned in the 40 or so years of haveing GSD`s #1 dont trust`em #2 dont trust`em and most important #3 dont trust`em, I have 3 now and 2 are therapy dogs and I watch them very closely around people, as good as they are I still watch, but never transfer my feelings down the leash


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kenk i agree 100%. your dogs' names are wonderful, btw.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree that you have to watch their body language. I have the same problem with my female. My male is the loveable, huggable kind of dog. I have to watch my female constantly around other people in general. 

At the moment, my 14 year old grandson is here for the weekend, and we just got back from running up the road for an hour or so; grandson was messing around with one of those glow braclets and Nadi nipped at him several times. With verbal correction, she stopped. But I do not trust her to be nice around ANY one other than one friend who has known her since I got her on June 1st. My sons gf is very understanding and helpful; she knows not to push it; I wish she could be around more to help with this. 

My grandson settled down and is ignoring her, and she is fine now. Because I don't know the background of this dog, I strongly believe that it is lack of socialization, and that it very well may be something that she never outgrows. If there are several people around I keep her leashed, and if that does not work she goes in her crate or out in the kennel, depending on the situation, however I am trying to socialize her so she gets used to having other people around. It takes patience, consistency and lots of love. But she is a rescue and I knew that it would be a lot of work when I got her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with the poster that said some dogs don't like kids. I had a Sheltie growing up that REALLY didn't like little boys. I never got that to change BUT I learned to manage it. 

When on leash, I'd just avoid situation where small boys were. And if I couldn't I'd just use treats to reward and get the focus on me while explaining to the boys that my dog was in training so couldn't be pet right now. I taught my dog to BEHAVE around boys, I never taught him to like boys. So knowing how my dog was, it was my responsibility to pay attention and keep working on my dog.

Dog classes were a HUGE help!!!!!!! Even though I had gone when my dog was a puppy, going back later really made a difference.


----------

